# First attempt



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

So after drooling over too many of you guys' photos I decided I really wanted a planted tank.
So I've been gathering supplies to get going on it for the past week.
Finally got the first step. Putting water in a tank. I figured that would be a good way to start.

Had to order the sand because the local Petcos and Petsmarts didn't have it in stock and they're about the only pet stores, let alone fish stores, around here.
Ordered the CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon sand/gravel. I just got that in the mail today so that is in and the tank is now up and cycling.

Plants were ordered from JD Aquatics on here because I'd seen so many people recommend them. Didn't order a lot, just enough to get going. I didn't want to go overboard my first try then either end up with too much for me to handle or kill them all, which frankly I'm more worried about.
Either way, their estimated delivery is showing Friday. So hopefully I'll have a fun Friday evening of planting.

Photo is a little sad and lonely but I was so excited to finally get it going.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

:thumbsup: Off to a good start.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I love Tahitian Moon Sand and have it in all of my tanks. If you every need more check out www.drsfostersmith.com. It's the least expensive I've found for 20 pounds. I think they even have planting tongs and scissors which you will find invaluable. I bought this kit on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aqua-Scapin...295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2596fbc4e7

You should update us step-by-step with your tank; maybe even do a journal. :thumbsup:

BTW, you won't be disappointed in your plants. I'm getting another order from JDAquatics tomorrow.


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks!

Russell I think it may have been a thread you had shown photos in that got me hooked on the sand. It looks amazing. Can't wait to see it with the plants and drift wood. 
I ordered it from Petco and there was an 'online only' deal so I got the 20 pound bag for $14 then shipping. So it was only $20 to my door. Couldn't beat that anywhere. 

Now I need to decide whether this is going to be divided like I'd originally planned or if I may leave it... I'm really leaning towards leaving it and getting some Rasboras so it will be different from my other Betta only tanks. 
Different is good.

And I'm sure I'll be ordering plenty more. Once I get comfortable with this setup I'm hoping to switch my other two tanks over to live plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sounds like a plan! I love my Rasbora. If you're not adverse to online ordering fish I can highly recommend www.msjinkzd.com. I order all of my non-Betta from her. Since she quarantines for two weeks before selling I don't find it necessary.

What size is your tank? A 10?


----------



## Strawberry12 (Mar 6, 2015)

Russell, thanks for linking there, I'll have to get my sundadanio axelrodi from her, you got me hooked on them!


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Sounds like a plan! I love my Rasbora. If you're not adverse to online ordering fish I can highly recommend www.msjinkzd.com. I order all of my non-Betta from her. Since she quarantines for two weeks before selling I don't find it necessary.
> 
> What size is your tank? A 10?


Yeah it's a 10. 
Figured whatever Betta I end up with and then the 7 or so Rasboras... still looking at the different types of them and other little guys.

I don't *plan* on getting any fish in it too soon. I wouldn't have enough plants in it to be homey for any fish right away anyways. Just getting the plants going and finding out how I want to work them. 
So if I did change my mind later I could just re-scape it to accommodate. 

I have no issues getting fish online so long as I've got a trusted source vouching for them. I'll be visiting Petco and Petsmart first though just 'cause I like to go out and buy things over ordering and waiting.

And actually, it says you can pick up by appointment and I'm close enough that would be nicer than having to worry about them in the mail and knowing they're in better condition than Petco or Petsmart could promise.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You live near Rachel???? You lucky dog, you!! I can't tell you how jealous I am!!!

When you're comfortable you can eventually have two or three shoals of peaceful fish like small Rasbora with your Betta in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Fairly close. Worth the drive for sure. 

So excited to get the first plants tomorrow.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I told my husband the next time work takes him anywhere near we're taking the fifth wheel, packing up the dogs and stopping on the way back home. 

Love your avatar, too!


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks. Wish I could get it to reduce better. Have to work on that later.
I'm assuming we're both named after dogs then? Haha. 
He's so good about putting up with me and my annoying dress up photo ops.

JDaquatics package is out for delivery. :-D
What did people do before they could obsessively track packages online?


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

And they are here!

So I have read to float the bag and add water the same way you'd acclimate a fish.

Is that correct? I don't have time to get my hands on them right now anyway so they're gonna float in there a bit regardless.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, that's my Russell.  Also have an Edward the Shih Tzu and Boo the English Setter.

I always float plants to even out the temperatures. Some people add water a bit at a time, too.

BTW, Assassin Snails are good to have in planted tanks as they will eat any pond or bladder snails that sneak a ride.


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay so I got to play with everything. 
When I originally ordered everything I was still set on dividing it so I stretched the plants. But it'll be easy to fill it all in when I get there.
For now, probably for a week or two, I'm just gonna leave it. Gonna be super busy with work. Learn how the plants grow. Hope I don't kill any.

I got SeaChem Flourish Comprehensive Supplement for planted aquariums. Should that be all I need to help the plants?

Plants were: Anubias, moneywort, ambulia, and crypt balansae. Plus the marimo balls. Also have some willow moss that's not added. I wanted to get a rock or something to anchor it to and make it look like it was growing on it.

Was originally thinking of anchoring it to a wood piece but now I like them as is and I think a nice light colored stone would add a splash of lightness to the tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use root tabs as well. If you get Swords you would also need Iron tabs.

Tank looks good and once everything fills in will look fantastic! Love that piece of driftwood you have.


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome. 
I love how the woods went together. Wish I could find one that would look good vertically to add a little height to the tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Remi said:


> Awesome.
> I love how the woods went together. Wish I could find one that would look good vertically to add a little height to the tank.


I could probably make some suggestions. ;-)


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Feel free to shout any out.


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

Saw my first snails today. Counted four. 
Just gonna leave them alone or now. 

Now some of my plants are getting darker spots on the leaves. Is this melting? It's on the crypt bala-I can't spell the rest and on the moneywort.
I'd read that the crypt would likely melt but wasn't sure on the moneywort. 

I'll be picking up root tabs Tuesday probably right now they just have Flourish Comprehensive in there. 
And should I follow the regular instructions for dosing that, I believe it was weekly. Or should I be adding extra while they kinda 'take root' and start growing?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Crypts do melt; not sure with Moneywort. I'd dose the normal; you can overdose ferts in terrestrial plants so I'd assume it can happen with aquatic.

There are some plants I can't grow because of my water parameters (pH 8.0; 10-12 DH). So I've learned to check if plants can grow in those conditions before I buy. If I go ahead I know I might not have luck .... but sometimes I do. I can't grow Cabomba even though I've tried I can't say how many times. :-(


----------

